# Navigation On Hp Touchpad In Android Os?



## iloveps2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, Im a newbie on this android OS. Sorry if this is a stupid question.
Just wondering if the navigation is usable or not in android OS? I mean the blue arrow one that used with google map. I got the market and google map installed, but still no clue how to get the navigation in my app list?


----------



## icy56 (Oct 3, 2011)

There is no GPS on the touchpad so it will not do navagation


----------



## iloveps2 (Nov 6, 2011)

oh! isee. i thought hp touchpad got gps..lol. thank you very much!


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

If you have a droid phone, you can install SHAREGPS beta on your phone and then install BLUETOOTHGPS on your touchpad.

This combo will allow you to share your phones GPS with your touchpad and vola!, you have a working googlemaps on your touchpad.

https://market.android.com/details?id=googoo.android.btgps&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImdvb2dvby5hbmRyb2lkLmJ0Z3BzIl0.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jillybunch.shareGPS&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5qaWxseWJ1bmNoLnNoYXJlR1BTIl0.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Warus said:


> If you have a droid phone, you can install SHAREGPS beta on your phone and then install BLUETOOTHGPS on your touchpad.
> 
> This combo will allow you to share your phones GPS with your touchpad and vola!, you have a working googlemaps on your touchpad.
> 
> ...


what he said


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

piiman said:


> what he said


I agree with this post


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

lol, I gotta ditch my iPhone... I wonder how long before I can get a Nexus Prime?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Zzed said:


> lol, I gotta ditch my iPhone... I wonder how long before I can get a Nexus Prime?


Hopefully in 11 days.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Warus said:


> If you have a droid phone, you can install SHAREGPS beta on your phone and then install BLUETOOTHGPS on your touchpad.
> 
> This combo will allow you to share your phones GPS with your touchpad and vola!, you have a working googlemaps on your touchpad.
> 
> ...


Works great, used it on the road.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Zzed said:


> lol, I gotta ditch my iPhone... I wonder how long before I can get a Nexus Prime?


'Two Weeks'


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is there any solution for someone with a iPhone 3GS and the TouchPad? I'm waiting for the Samsung Galaxy Note to reach Canada. Until than, I have to keep using my iPhone. Would be nice if there was a way for the TouchPad to see the 3GS's GPS receiver.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

pauljohn696969 said:


> Is there any solution for someone with a iPhone 3GS and the TouchPad? I'm waiting for the Samsung Galaxy Note to reach Canada. Until than, I have to keep using my iPhone. Would be nice if there was a way for the TouchPad to see the 3GS's GPS receiver.


Have you searched the iPhone market (and Web) for an iPhone GPS share app?

Our an external BT GPS unit should work as well.


----------

